# Where to get a scrappage deal on my car



## gazzer (22 Sep 2007)

I was involved in a car accident a few weeks back. My 97 Punto was damaged (boot wont lock and is a bit mangled looking inside (outside looks fine funnilly enough) and one side of the bonnet is about a inch higher than it should be. Anway I brought it to the garage and they said it was a write off. I got the car for 1400 euro 2 years ago. The insurance company are giving me 800 euro so I was thinking of either using the car in a scrappage deal when getting a new punto or else selling it to a scrappage yard. Anybody any ideas on any good deals I could get (in the dublin area).

Thanks


----------



## comanche (22 Sep 2007)

gazzer said:


> I was involved in a car accident a few weeks back. My 97 Punto was damaged (boot wont lock and is a bit mangled looking inside (outside looks fine funnilly enough) and one side of the bonnet is about a inch higher than it should be. Anway I brought it to the garage and they said it was a write off. I got the car for 1400 euro 2 years ago. The insurance company are giving me 800 euro so I was thinking of either using the car in a scrappage deal when getting a new punto or else selling it to a scrappage yard. Anybody any ideas on any good deals I could get (in the dublin area).
> 
> Thanks


 
Scrappage deals tend to be a gimmick. You will do better with cash in your hand when it comes to barganning.

Are the insurace company offering you 800 for the car, or 800 as a write off? Either way 2 years motoring & only 600e depreciation is good going - not bad bagneronomics!


----------



## gazzer (22 Sep 2007)

Well I am planning to pay cash for the car rather than get one on hire purchase. The insurance company is offering me 800 as a write off. I dont want to just bring the car to a scrap yard to be crushed if there is a way of getting even a couple of hundred for it. Apart from the damage from the crash the car is in great nick. Never had a problem with it in the two years I have it and it is NCT'd until Dec 08. Im gutted I have to get rid of it in fairness. It was my first car.


----------



## jhegarty (22 Sep 2007)

Before the crash the wasn't more than 1k... and its going to cost alot more than that to get it up to selling point again.....

as said before , scrappage deals are just a marketing thing , same deal for cash


----------



## gazzer (23 Sep 2007)

The insurance company said that they would not be taking the car so I would be able to sell the car to a scrappage yard. Does anybody know of any places in the Dublin 15 area that would take it?? I have asked a few friends but they have never had experience of having a car written off so they were not able to give me any info.


----------



## Paulone (24 Sep 2007)

Unless the frame of the car is out of kilter - which depends on how bad the accident was and what parts of the car took a hit - I think you might find that your car will be put back on the road having been repaired.

A lightly-damaged 10-year-old car with an NCT and otherwise in ok condition is still worth fixing and selling on for someone who has the equipment and who perhaps specialises in this work.

Haven't had experience myself of a written-off vehicle or selling on a damaged car, but I do know that you'll get nothing more than scrap value from a breakers yard and this won't be much at all.

Have you tried taking the car to a body repair shop and asking there? You could go on the pretence of seeking a quote for a repair and then asking them if they - or anyone they know - might be interested in taking it on.

You'll not get a lot for it one way or the other. Is it worth more to you to try and have it fixed?


----------

